# 亏你想得出！



## sarahmelody

大家好，有个问题还请大家帮帮忙一起想一想：
context:
和同事聊天：
同事：我们可以把米饭带到办公室来做。
我：亏你想得出,不嫌麻烦啊。

我的这句话应该怎么用英语说呢？应该不能直译，怎样才能表达出类似的感情呢？
Thanks!


----------



## Lucia_zwl

我能想到的是 "are you joking?!"
不过要是把这句翻译成中文的话，我可能会说“开什么玩笑！”
Let's wait and see others' answer...


----------



## xiaolijie

What a crazy idea!


----------



## Skatinginbc

Leave it to you to come up with an idea like that.  Won't you be bothered by all that trouble?
Trust you to come up with an idea like that.  Won't you be bothered by all that trouble?

Being sarcastic---Oh, how lucky for you to come up with an idea like that!  Won't you be bothered by all that trouble?
What an idea bro!  Won't you be bothered by all that trouble?


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Leave it to you to come up with an idea like that.  Won't you be bothered by all that trouble?
> Trust you to come up with an idea like that.  Won't you be bothered by all that trouble?


请问这里的leave it to you和trust you表达什么样的意思？我不太理解……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 请问这里的leave it to you和trust you表达什么样的意思？我不太理解……


They are meant to be ambiguous, hard to decide whether they are compliment or sarcasm.
A) I know you can come up with a good one. 
B) I know you will come up with something stupid. 
 "Trust you (Leave it to you) to come up with an idea like that" can mean either A or B.  And that's the beauty of it.


----------



## SuperXW

So it basically means "I know you can". I see. Thanks!


----------



## sarahmelody

Hi Skatinginbc,
Thank you so much. Could you please give me the source of your version? Or could you give me another context to help me better understand your translation? Thanks for your patience.


----------



## sarahmelody

Hi Lucia_zwl
Thank you so much. I think it'll do sometimes. Thank you.


----------



## Skatinginbc

sarahmelody said:


> could you give me another context to help me better understand your translation? Thanks for your patience.


"trust you to come up with that idea, lol!" (http://www.flickr.com/photos/annkelliott/8353440439/)
"Ouh trust you to come up with awesome suggestions.. I want them all!  Hahahaha But seriously, your suggestions are drool moments." (http://bakingdivaz.blogspot.ca/2011/08/story-of-nutella-my-secret-stash.html).
You may follow the links to figure out their contexts.


----------



## sarahmelody

Awesome! Thanks a lot. Will check it!


----------



## xiaolijie

xiaolijie said:


> What a crazy idea!


Saramelody,
Just in case you misunderstood, "What a crazy idea!" was not about your post but was a translation of "亏你想得出".


----------

